# started a new post about peoples delivery of their extremes (:



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

okay so howe many people were told they will arrive wed.?? bobby called me a few minutes ago an told me over phone my tracking number, i just tracked him and says he will be here by 12 noon tommorrow. not sure if you guys can see it since it was my tracking number but why not give it a try, heres a link to the tracking info for My tegu 

https://trkcnfrm2.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cool, but a couple of things, one that link won't work without a tracking number to enter. And 2, when it arrives to your destination, do you REALLY want everyone to see where you live? Just a thought that you might not have thought of, especially these days cuz ya never know who's out there.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks... NEVER even thought of that  good thing it doesnt work then


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 18, 2011)

they dont update that soon everytime i ordered something the order comes and then like 2 hrs later they post its there. youll get a call before it comes if you kept it at your p.o box for hold.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

I dont have a P.O box. im not sure how bobby did it if he will be delivered to my door or if he will be help at the post office but if he is help at the post office i will probably have to call my grandma to bring me to town to get him because nobody else is going ot be home.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 18, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Very cool, but a couple of things, one that link won't work without a tracking number to enter. And 2, when it arrives to your destination, do you REALLY want everyone to see where you live? Just a thought that you might not have thought of, especially these days cuz ya never know who's out there.



that's right. Cuz now I know. Better lock the doors and keep your garbage cans inside.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

u dont have my adress  btw i rele hope your kidding...


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 18, 2011)

So jelous.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2011)

Usually they are delivered to your home unless you request to pick it up, btw we better see plenty of pics when he arrives lol


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 18, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Usually they are delivered to your home unless you request to pick it up, btw we better see plenty of pics when he arrives lol



Will they still have green on them? I hope so.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 18, 2011)

They usually stay green for a few months


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 18, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> They usually stay green for a few months



Nice. Even better. They are so.... Uh.......... Cute when they are green.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

You know I'm gnna post alotta pics tomorrow :b


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah they go from cute to friggn gorgeous lol


----------



## Brandon7777 (Jul 19, 2011)

It looks like I might have to wait until Wednesday to get mine. Bobby said that the post office told him since I live in a "rural area" (which I really don't consider where I live rural, it's one of the biggest cities where I live, which I guess isn't saying much since I live in WV) that it may be Wednesday before I get it. No wonder the US Postal service is going downhill. *sigh*


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 19, 2011)

Waiting by the door for my guy to get here


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't wait for mine to get here. ETD is 3pm but im sure it'll be here sooner. Talking about them being green, I remember at an expo someone was selling a HI green tegu... it made me a bit disgusted that someone would try and trick someone like that. Or is there a tegu that stay green? I dont think there is.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

I live in WV too... But WV NEW YORK lol. I set 2 alarms to make sure I woke up and km gonna sit on the couch with my Paraguay until our new buddy comes


----------



## frost (Jul 19, 2011)

still waiting on my guy to knock on the door...


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

mkn e says delivery guarenteed by 12. i usually dnt get my mail till 2. will this affect anything? or will he come earlier because its guarenteed by 12? i keep tracking him and it sayss he left newburgh NY at 7:28 this morning. thats 35 minutes frm me so ik hes close!

okay guys, MINE CAME!!!!!! im posting this before i open the package so you guys know hes here. im going to videotape it and il post the unboxing video


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

I still have 40minutes until the post office opens, cant wait to see these new pics


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Picking my guys up from the post office, just got the call


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

jsut posted a seperate ad for my baby. came at 10:43 this morning. was guarenteed by 12. so im satisfyed  i love him already!


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 19, 2011)

Your lucky. I'm still waiting. What worries my a little is my tracking info hasn't updated since last night at 8:30. Still says the last stop was Tallahassee, FL. Not sure whats up with that.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

Neeko and I set up our tegus in their divided 125 tank and they are adorable. They're really docile and shy, it's really cute


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine just got here about half an hour ago. He is a cute little guy.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

what pairing?


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not sure. I emailed Bobby to let him know that he got here. In the email I asked him which pair he came from. I will let you know. I already like him better than my three snakes lol.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol they are awesome ain't they  I accidentally took a awesome photo for the contest too so hopefully I can reel in a all american as well


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 19, 2011)

_This thread is so cute  you can feel the excitement and anticipation while reading the posts.  It brings back memories._


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

i put a cute pic in the contest but i didnt register in time lol :"(


----------



## Brandon7777 (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn USPS! They "missent" my package. I guess someone put it on the wrong route. Who knows when I will get my little guy


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

lets hope hes ok!


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Brandon7777 said:


> Damn USPS! They "missent" my package. I guess someone put it on the wrong route. Who knows when I will get my little guy



Call them and tell them what happend,they might be able to hold it for you to pick up,good luck.....


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt0925 said:


> Your lucky. I'm still waiting. What worries my a little is my tracking info hasn't updated since last night at 8:30. Still says the last stop was Tallahassee, FL. Not sure whats up with that.



Mine also stayed at Tallahassee until it was delivered. My guy missed the first delivery and arrived in my town at 230pm. Its so hot here, I was freaking out lol.


----------



## ragnew (Jul 19, 2011)

Seems quite a few of our Post Offices had some mix ups. I actually had to go to two different Post Offices in an hour time. The first post office (where my package was) said that my package was shipped to another city. So I went to that Post Office, and they told me that they'd never received it. So upon arriving back home, I had a message from the original post office, stating that they did indeed have the package and they apologized profusely hahaha.

All in all Brahm got home safe and sound! And "he's" doing great! Already ate about 15 crickets and a few nice chunks of ground raw turkey. Thanks a ton Bobby!!! I can't say that enough!!!


----------



## Brandon7777 (Jul 19, 2011)

teguboy77 said:


> Brandon7777 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn USPS! They "missent" my package. I guess someone put it on the wrong route. Who knows when I will get my little guy
> ...



I can't, the post office in question is a 7 hour drive from where I live.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

When i showed up at the post office this morning all the people working there were waiting for me and wanted to see him so i opened the package and let them look in the bag.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

fisheric said:


> When i showed up at the post office this morning all the people working there were waiting for me and wanted to see him so i opened the package and let them look in the bag.



Haha, Neeko and I went to the bank right after and they all wanted to see what we had. When we opened up the bag and held one out, they were all freaking out over how pretty and cute it was!


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

Krissy said:


> fisheric said:
> 
> 
> > When i showed up at the post office this morning all the people working there were waiting for me and wanted to see him so i opened the package and let them look in the bag.
> ...



hehe, right on. I was surprised that the women there seemed less scared of him and really liked how neat he looked. Even my grandmother wanted to pet him.


----------



## Brandon7777 (Jul 20, 2011)

Elim has made it home! Finally! I tell you, it's been many years since I've had a hatchling, I've forgotten how small they are! He didn't waste anytime eating either. 5 minutes out of the shipping box and he is already downing a small pinkie


----------

